# A classic from Mr Henman



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, some good ole rock n roll for ya

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KMBlGHIgSdY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KMBlGHIgSdY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A blast from the past indeed. Bass and cowbell kicks off the guitar break, pretty cool!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That album featured prominantly in my adloscence. I wore that sucker out and saw April Wine a number of times just after that period. Unfortunately by the time I saw them for the first time, Dave and his brother were no longer in the band.

Drop Your Guns remains a classic to me, as does Fast Train and pretty much all of the early stuff.

respect is due.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I was, and still am a fan of April Wine. Myles Goodwin is a great songcrafter. I seen them a couple of years ago and Jim Clench was back with them playing bass and singing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i didn't see this thread until just now. geez...my head is swelling up like a led zep...never mind...

perhaps this would be a good time to announce that april wine, including all members members past and present, is being inducted into the juno hall of fame this year.

its interesting (to me) that this is about "drop your guns". for years my royalties from that song dwindled down to almost pennies.

then, along came columbine. and 9-11. and the iraq war. etc etc etc.

since then the royalties have seriously spiked.

well, enough that i have been able to add a few guitars to the collection, at least.

its just interesting to me that the message of the song still resonates during these times of war and violence.

ironically, immediately after i left april wine i became a huge fan of the band.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I'm not happy to say I never quite persued April Wine (LPs, CDs, etc.) but everytime a song was on the radio I loved it. And the fact you guys are a Canadian band? Even better. Excellent tunes all around.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i didn't see this thread until just now. geez...my head is swelling up like a led zep...never mind...
> 
> perhaps this would be a good time to announce that april wine, including all members members past and present, is being inducted into the juno hall of fame this year.
> 
> ...



Major congrats on the Canadian Music Hall Of Fame induction !!!!!!
Can't believe you were not in it yet !!!! Came as quite the surprise when you told me. But I think it requires it's own thread brother.
See you soon.
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats, David. enjoy the night in St Johns, well deserved.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

congratulations dh!
- but like faracaster said, i cant believe you werent already in it- wtf? 
a bit of a stunner.
sigiifa


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

post deleted


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...as a fan of the band, i have to agree. ten years ago, even twenty years ago, it seemed pretty bizarre that april wine still had not been inducted into the juno hall of fame.

i often wonder if they are being punished because myles doesn't suck up to the media.

i should mention that last year they/we were inducted into the canadian music industry hall of fame.

-dh



fraser said:


> congratulations dh!
> - but like faracaster said, i cant believe you werent already in it- wtf?
> a bit of a stunner.
> sigiifa


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, that is surprising, April Wine has a HUGE list of very solid songs...and interesting songs too, not just generic pop fodder

I guess that's the Canadian music industry for you...

congrats!!

:bow: :bow:


----------

